
Ask HN: How do you sync and share data from your smartphone? - GRBurst
I have many use-cases where I sync data like text, messages, photos, contacts or notes from my smartphone to my computer.<p>- What are your setups &#x2F; solutions to sync your data to your own PC?
- What are your solution to send it to a friends oc or smartphone?<p>I am not using google photos or other google cloud services, hence I may have more use cases than others.<p>What I do:
- Syncthing ( https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;syncthing&#x2F;syncthing ) for particular folders and photos to my laptop &#x2F; PC.
- Share via http ( https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;marcosdiez&#x2F;shareviahttp ) to share files from my smartphone to someone else in the network.
- etesync ( https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;etesync&#x2F;server ) for private calendars and contacts<p>I do not have a process for sharing to someone directly through the internet. Firefox send comes to.my mind here?!
======
mceachen
To get your files from your phone backed up to your home server, SyncThing
works, but if it gives you any attitude, try Resilio Sync.

If you need a self-hosted photo management solution, you're welcome to try
PhotoStructure. Here's why I'm writing it:
[https://photostructure.com/about/introducing-
photostructure/](https://photostructure.com/about/introducing-photostructure/)

------
mimixco
Viber works well for sending one or two things across the net. It's cross
platform and works on both mobile and desktop. We use it often to move things
spontaneously from PC to phone or vice versa.

